# Pros and Cons of EQing?



## hcanning (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm not sure this is the best subforum for this discussion so apologies if I've posted in the wrong place...


I've been talking to a couple of friends who are in "Pro audio" circles and have studied the subject in incredible depth at university and they're both incredibly skeptical about using an EQ, in my case in order to correct the room response of, and integrate better, my subwoofer. They say it can introduce more problems than it solves. Now I agree that sorting out the room acoustics should be the first job but there's only so much you can do in a domestic environment, other than finding optimal sub placement and phase settings. Beyond that, I see EQ as a big help.


However, all I can find on these forums and, indeed, the internet in general, are ringing endorsements of the likes of the MiniDSP and how they improve things.

So are there downsides? What are they?


I have a MiniDSP recently in place and have tamed a couple of peaks around 50-70hz and am pleased with the sound improvement. Am I deluded? Are we all deluded? Can a little $150 box, a measurement mic and an hour of someone's time really make things better and smoother, and not introduce further colouration to the sound?

I'm not up on the maths and physics side of audio subjects like this, so if there are any real-world pro and con explanations then I'm all ears!


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

I would have thought the Pro Audio types with in-depth study would have learned more. :devil:

The room dimensions, room treatment, speakers and the LP/speaker positions are important. If all is properly setup, or just falls together well, then possibly EQ in the bass range would not provide a significant improvement.

We can just measure the actual case to see. If it looks good there is no reason for EQ. If it looks not good, then EQ can help; sometimes a little, sometimes a whole lot.

It is true that if we EQ for improved response in the LP area then we are distorting the overall levels in the rest of the room as well. Some other area are bound to be much worse. There are ways to deal with this - don't sit in those areas.


----------



## omega6666 (Jan 4, 2014)

I don't think EQ-ing below 250 Hz is very debatable, in the sense that it could introduce more problems than it solves. That's mostly the case above that range. Of course speaker placement/room acoustics are the first things to handle. After that I personally even believe in EQ-ing above 250 Hz, if needed.

I totally agree with AudiocRaver here;

*Don't some audio experts say that "Equalizing speakers above 250 Hz is a bad idea?"*
Yes, there are those who make blanket statements like that. In my view, it is a matter of relativity. If you were to compare your Audyssey-MultEQ-corrected system to one where acoustics were treated and the room and speakers (probably more expensive than what you have now) were carefully matched, you would probably agree that the "other" setup sounds better. For "everyday people," AND for many fairly serious audiophiles who want an easy way to tune their system a bit without going overboard, Audyssey MultEQ can give very satisfying improvement. (Watch out for absolute blanket statements like the one above. Blanket statements tend to be smothering. And tend to ignore the fact that there are tradeoffs in every set of decisions.)

Read more: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...sey-multeq-faq-setup-guide.html#ixzz2sdfiIvE4


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Where eq can start getting into trouble (especially auto eq) is attempting to correct nulls and the lower the null frequency is the worse the problems will be since lower frequencies require more power to hear as well as higher frequencies.
Example ...
If +15dB (max boost available in the processor) boost is added to say 60Hz to try to correct a 20dB suck out all that is likely to be accomplished is to bottom out the subwoofer or speaker and the null will probably actually become worse since it is caused by the sound reacting with the room and adding more energy just stimulates that reaction even more.
I see many posters on various forums that use pure direct mode for listening to music and full blown auddessey for movies.
I am not sure I understand that approach but whatever an individual likes is what they like.
I personally think audessey and MCACC both overemphasized the high frequencies and sucked the life out of the low end.
But many others are overjoyed with the results of the eq.
Most processors have it built in so it's free to try.
If you like it, flame-on and if you don't there's plenty of other methods to check out.


----------



## omega6666 (Jan 4, 2014)

Audyssey curve has a high frequency rolloff, and dynamic EQ boosts the lower frequencies when needed. Also it doesn't boost nulls.


----------

